# RENT Dog Training DVDs!!!



## Klamari

Hey guys I just found this site. You can rent training DVDs! It's just like Netflix--you pay a monthly amount, and you can rent as many DVDs as you want, according to the plan you pick. For 1 DVD at a time it's $11/month, shipping both ways included. 

BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos 

They have many of the Michael Ellis DVDs. I think they're all there, and some other Leerburg ones. As expensive as the Leerburg DVDs are, you could just watch it a couple times, take notes, and send it back. 

I haven't used it yet myself, but just though I would share


----------



## emsoskar

Sweet! The best thing about it is you can watch them first and see if they will work out for your particular situation before spending a ton of $! That's just what I need! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Klamari

emsoskar said:


> Sweet! The best thing about it is you can watch them first and see if they will work out for your particular situation before spending a ton of $! That's just what I need! Thanks for posting.


Yeah then you don't spend $50+ on a DVD you don't end up liking!

Just FYI, the website does mention that they only ship from one location (Washington). So where you live can affect how many days it takes to ship the DVDs to your house.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Oh god, I think I'm going to cry. I just spent $300 on michael ellis training videos last night T_T.

Is this international? I'm scared to sign up then find out they only ship within the US, lol.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Just found out that they ship to the US _and_ Canada, hurray! Thanks for the link.


----------



## pache11

Just signed up and ordered 'Power of Playing Tug with your Dog'

Bought a used DVD last night on amazon 'Focused Heeling with Michael Ellis' for $45

This will be great! I love the way Michael Ellis teaches.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I signed up for the 4 DVD package thingy. I can't wait to start drowning in doggy knowledge . I already have like 40 DVDs in my queue. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## FG167

Syaoransbear said:


> I signed up for the 4 DVD package thingy. I can't wait to start drowning in doggy knowledge . I already have like 40 DVDs in my queue. I can't wait to get them!


What sorts of others did you get besides the Ellis and the Leerburg??

I am interested to hear feedback from people after they experience this place and find out if it's as good as it sounds. If it is, I will be signing up ASAP!!


----------



## Syaoransbear

Besides the ellis and the leerburg, my queue list is:


Anxiety: Different Forms, Different Solutions (Disc 2) Trish King 
Anxiety: Different Forms, Different Solutions (Disc 1) Trish King 
Calming Signals: What Your Dog Tells You Turid Rugaas 
Reading Between the Lines (Disc 1) Patricia McConnell 
Reading Between the Lines (Disc 2) Patricia McConnell 
The Language of Dogs - Understanding Canine Body Language and Other Communication Signals (Disc 1) Sarah Kalnajs 
The Language of Dogs - Understanding Canine Body Language and Other Communication Signals (Disc 2) Sarah Kalnajs 
The Truth About Dominance (Disc 1) Patricia McConnell 
The Truth About Dominance (Disc 2) Patricia McConnell 
Deadly Puppies, Deadly Dogs Sue Sternberg
Dog Meets Dog Trish King 
Advanced Canine Behavior Seminar (Disc 1) Patricia McConnell 
Advanced Canine Behavior Seminar (Disc 2) Patricia McConnell 
Advanced Canine Behavior Seminar (Disc 3) Patricia McConnell 
Advanced Canine Behavior Seminar (Disc 4) Patricia McConnell 
Advanced Canine Behavior Seminar (Disc 5) Patricia McConnell 
Advanced Canine Behavior Seminar (Disc 6) Patricia McConnell 
Dogsteps: What to Look For In A Dog Rachel Page Elliott
Puppy Puzzle: Evaluating the Structural Quality of Puppies Bob & Pat Hastings 
Building the Canine Athlete: Strength, Stretch, Endurance and Body Awareness Exercises Christine Zinc DVM 
Empowering the Handler in Protection Training Kraftwerks K9 
The Foundations of Competitive Obedience Part 1- Basic Skills Joanne Fleming-Plumb 
The Foundations of Competitive Obedience Part 2 - Teaching Precision Joanne Fleming-Plumb 
Theory of Power Biting Gus Artiles 
How Smart Is Your Puppy?: How to test your Puppies Personality IQ Dr. Laura Pasten
How to Make a Show Dog Jane Harvey 
Making the Ultimate Connection (Disc 1) Tom & Kay Lams
Making the Ultimate Connection (Disc 2) Tom & Kay Lams 
AKC Rally: The Complete Guide Bea Moore
Around The Clock Method of Scent Discrimination Janice Demello 
Choose to Heel 2 Dawn Jecs 
Crate Games for Self-Control and Motivation Susan Garrett
Cruise Control for Power Heeling Janice Demello 
It\'s PAWSible! Dog Training Five Week Dog Obedience Course Beth Ostrowski-Parks 
Start To A Better Finish - 8 Week Obedience Course Janice Demello 
Bad To the Bone: Analyzing and Assessing Dog Bites (Disc 1) Cara Shannon
Bad To the Bone: Analyzing and Assessing Dog Bites (Disc 2) Cara Shannon 
Breed, Cross Breed, Mix Breed Identification Sue Sternberg

:blush:


----------



## FG167

Oooo fun!!! I am interested in the Susan Garrett, Patricia McConnell and the Calming Signals DVDs. Really hope you all have good experiences so I can also jump on the bandwagon


----------



## Jason L

Joanne Plumb's obedience DVDs are excellent!


----------



## Syaoransbear

I got an e-mail about 30 minutes ago that the first 4 DVDs have already been shipped. Now that's fast! But since I'm in canada, it's going to take 7-10 business days to get here. Which is why I chose the 4 DVD option instead of the 1 DVD option, otherwise I'd get like 1 dvd a month and that wouldn't be worth it to me. 

I hope this is a good experience, it's a really good idea since dog training videos are so expensive and they really only sell them online(as far as I know).


----------



## cindy_s

This is GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh gosh I must sign up!!! A Netflix (kind of) for me!!!


----------



## pache11

Received my first 4 dvds today! It's legit and am looking forward to watching even more..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Just got my first one too, watched it last night.


----------



## Tammy GSD

Sign-up was easy and I got the first video set just a few days later. Seems like an awesome service, to me!


----------



## Syaoransbear

For those of you who got the package where you get 4 dvds sent at a time, how were your dvds packaged? I just received mine, but there's only 2 in the package.


----------



## pache11

They ship only 2 dvds to a package. I upgraded my subscription the same day I signed up and had to send a paypal payment for the upgrade. Just make sure that your queue shows all 4 shipped. My upgraded sub didn't get shipped until I sent the additional funds. They shipped the next day. Both arrived at the same time though. I am really enjoying this service!


----------



## Syaoransbear

pache11 said:


> They ship only 2 dvds to a package. I upgraded my subscription the same day I signed up and had to send a paypal payment for the upgrade. Just make sure that your queue shows all 4 shipped. My upgraded sub didn't get shipped until I sent the additional funds. They shipped the next day. Both arrived at the same time though. I am really enjoying this service!


Thanks, I just received the other package today. I was worried when I only got the two DVDs yesterday when it said all 4 had been shipped!


----------



## gsdheeler

Wow what a great idea, I've emailed the site to about 15 dog people and I'm going to sign up today.


----------



## Klamari

gsdheeler said:


> Wow what a great idea, I've emailed the site to about 15 dog people and I'm going to sign up today.


I know, why couldn't I have thought up this million-dollar idea?! I swear, it seems so obvious now. Oh well, Ill keep brainstorming for my million-dollar idea/invention


----------



## Syaoransbear

Oh boy, I just realized I have 173 videos in my queue. Since it takes two weeks for a video to get here and two weeks for it to be mailed back, I'd only be getting about 4 DVDs a month, so it would take like 3 and a half years before I finally watch all of these movies and I'll have spent about $1000 on rentals.

I think I need to cut back lol.


----------



## gsdheeler

I'm thinking of all the DVDs I've got sitting on a shelf that I watched once and now they are collecting dust. A lot of $$$ under that dust.


----------



## Samba

Just got my first DVD today. Haven't gotten a moment to watch yet.


----------



## TechieDog

The site is not without problems. First off the popular DVD's like Michaels Ellis' are all "out", so they do not have enough of them, also if a title is 2 or more DVD's then they break it up so for example Disc1 or Disc2 could be "Out" and you will have to wait for indefinite amount of time before you can rent the set even if you pay up for the 4 DVD's at a time subscription. basically their policy of splitting up titles works against those that pay more. On top of that they ship only from Washington state and using regular mail s if you are on the east coast it will take a week or more to get the title and another week or more to send it back before the next one will be shipped. Netflix being HUGE gets around that by having depots around the country.

This seems like an amateurish version of Netflix to me. Of course if you do not mind waiting for long periods to get the titles you want (while you pay your subscription) then it could workout for you.


----------



## gsdraven

I live in PA and get my videos in 3 days. I have the 2 video plan so I have one while the other is shipped. 

Yes, the site is a little amateur and I think traffic was greatly increased for them when they started getting advertised on dog message boards but it still beats paying $60+ for one video that you may or may not watch more than once.


----------



## phgsd

I joined at the beginning of March...mine come in about 5 days. I do wish that the more popular DVD's would have better availability. Otherwise, I can't complain, it's not as fast as Netflix, but I am still saving a lot of money. And I believe Netflix breaks up DVD sets and you have to rent each disc individually, although I'm not positive about that, haven't rented DVD's from Netflix in ages.


----------



## gsdraven

Netflix is fast because they are a big company and have sorting facilities everywhere. Yes, they also break it up so you get one disc at a time from a set.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

A little late to the show but I just joined and have two of Joanne Flemming-Plumb's obedience DVD's shipping out to me. Wish the availability on the Michael Ellis DVDs was better. I wanted to get the power of training dogs with food, and his focused healing DVD as well, but they're out. From reading this post it seems like this has been an issue for awhile with this site.


----------



## Twyla

IllinoisGSD said:


> A little late to the show but I just joined and have two of Joanne Flemming-Plumb's obedience DVD's shipping out to me. Wish the availability on the Michael Ellis DVDs was better. I wanted to get the power of training dogs with food, and his focused healing DVD as well, but they're out. From reading this post it seems like this has been an issue for awhile with this site.


ummm I have the 'Focused Heeling' dvd  

Putting my 1 cent in. This site is a huge help in the $$ dept. For what one DVD costs I can view 6 of them and use the time in between to work on skills. For what our dogs cost in training, food, vets etc etc, there had to be somewhere we could save money. This provides one of those options. 

As far as availability of certain trainers dvd, yeah I wish they stepped up their inventory as well.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Twyla said:


> ummm I have the 'Focused Heeling' dvd
> 
> Putting my 1 cent in. This site is a huge help in the $$ dept. For what one DVD costs I can view 6 of them and use the time in between to work on skills. For what our dogs cost in training, food, vets etc etc, there had to be somewhere we could save money. This provides one of those options.
> 
> As far as availability of certain trainers dvd, yeah I wish they stepped up their inventory as well.



Haha, I laughed to myself thinking "I bet someone on the forum has it checked out!"


----------



## TechieDog

That is funny. But I am pretty sure they have more than 1 copy of the ME DVD's, at least the real popular ones.


----------



## Twyla

TechieDog said:


> That is funny. But I am pretty sure they have more than 1 copy of the ME DVD's, at least the real popular ones.


Yeah but I just couldn't resist putting that in there lol


----------



## GSNeighbor

*BowWow customer service*

I have been a customer of BowWow for awhile (I just returned the ME heeling video, so hopefully one of you will get it next 
Anyways, anyone else have customer service issues? I love the rental idea, but they have terrible customer service. Difficult to get resolutions or even responses to emails.


----------



## onyx'girl

TechieDog said:


> The site is not without problems. First off the popular DVD's like Michaels Ellis' are all "out", so they do not have enough of them, also if a title is 2 or more DVD's then they break it up so for example Disc1 or Disc2 could be "Out" and you will have to wait for indefinite amount of time before you can rent the set even if you pay up for the 4 DVD's at a time subscription. basically their policy of splitting up titles works against those that pay more. On top of that they ship only from Washington state and using regular mail s if you are on the east coast it will take a week or more to get the title and another week or more to send it back before the next one will be shipped. Netflix being HUGE gets around that by having depots around the country.
> 
> This seems like an amateurish version of Netflix to me. Of course if you do not mind waiting for long periods to get the titles you want (while you pay your subscription) then it could workout for you.


I've been using this service for 8 months and so far it hasn't been much of a problem. They encourage you to have other dvd's in your queue so you aren't waiting. BUT...now that the secrets out, they better get more into the inventory or we'll all be waiting! 
The turnaround time for me is about 5 days, max.
The Bridget Carlsen dvd series is worth it for learning other techniques...she is the flavor of the month right now for the AKC obedience crowd. And if you haven't watched the Joanne Fleming Plumb vid's they are great, tracking and ob, worth placing in your queue


----------



## TechieDog

GSNeighbor said:


> I have been a customer of BowWow for awhile (I just returned the ME heeling video, so hopefully one of you will get it next
> Anyways, anyone else have customer service issues? I love the rental idea, but they have terrible customer service. Difficult to get resolutions or even responses to emails.


I once had a DVD get lost in the mail. They took a bit to get back to me and then had an accusatory tone as if I had stolen it. The DVD showed up a while later and I had to scan the postmarks to show them. Geesh!


----------



## nmlvaio101

I am glad the secret is out b/c I was out of the loop, but I hope this increases more revenue and more dvds in their inventory. This is truly one serves that sells by itself without the need to advertise. I will signup once I know what I am looking for.


----------



## DunRingill

I'm pretty sure this is the site that rents out the videos but does NOT pay royalties. They rent out the videos but don't pay anything to the producers of the videos.


----------



## NancyJ

How is this still working for people? 
I just signed up but figure I can back out if need be. The videos I currently want are not in tnough.......see how long it takes I guess.


----------



## TechieDog

It is a very reasonable alternative to buying DVD's. I've rented quite a few DVD's since I joined. There have been a few titles that I've had to wait on but eventually I have gotten them all. The US post office service is a bit slow but now that I have adjusted my expectations it is not such a big deal most of the time.


----------



## onyx'girl

I've had problems with some dvd's freezing up...my dvd player is new, so I tend to hope it isn't the cause, but the dvd's being a bit dirty. 
Some of the more popular ones are out of stock often, though it hasn't really affected my queues. I've recently been renting the holistic or behavioral vids...some are pretty old and outdated!

It is a great service, with pretty good turn around time, IMO. 
I just don't seem to find the time to watch them now that the weather is nicer.


----------



## JustJim

It is working pretty good for me. Turnaround is about 5-6 days on average. It's probably saved me a fortune on DVDs--I can screen them for the things I look for (like being able to understand the speakers), applicability for what I'm looking for, or really annoying narrators/trainers. I've bought a couple (from Amazon) after viewing them, and it has let me screen out some producers I don't want to waste time with.


----------



## itisdieter

Great thread, thanks for posting.

Now all I need is time.


----------



## Timsar

This is great, Just signed up for the rental DVDs too


----------



## eddie1976E

This is great. Beats $65 per video on Leerburg.


----------



## onyx'girl

Leerburg vids aren't on bowwow are they?


----------



## Chip18

onyx'girl said:


> Leerburg vids aren't on bowwow are they?


Just looked and yes under Ed Frawley.


----------



## KMH

How exciting! I just signed up and can't wait for my first DVD to come. Of course I'd have to pick a Holiday weekend to start! LOL


----------



## dogma13

Thanks for the link,this will be fun and interesting!


----------



## Mpn8jxs

*Dvd advice*

Hello,

I will be getting a Gsd puppy in a few months. I have used raw food and TOTW before. I would like to use a dry food most of the time and supplement with raw food diet. Can any one recommend a dry dog food that is a reasonably price with good nutritional value,and what raw foods to fed the fog? For example, chicken Brest only no bone. 

Also, anyone have any *DVDs*, books, toys,create, or anything they want to recommend; if possible gift to me? Thank you all for you time and advice.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]


----------

